# [Sujet Unique - Bootcamp] Problèmes WIFI



## DarKOrange (26 Novembre 2006)

:modo: Cette discussion est d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; tous ceux qui ont des probl&#232;mes relatif &#224; WIFI et d'installation du driver Bootcamp de la carte WIFI. Postez ici vos questions et r&#233;ponses. Tout autre fil sera supprim&#233;.

Pr&#233;cisez le mod&#232;le de votre machine et la version de Bootcamp utilis&#233;e.


----------



## jay0707 (3 Janvier 2007)

bonjour a tous,

jai bien vu quelques sujets traitant de ce type de probleme, mais je n'ai pu trouver de reponse.
je viens d'install&#233; boot camp et jai deux soucis sous XP :
- l'airport ne detecte pas mon reseau Wifi, qui fonctionne pourtant bien sur OS X (...), pas plus d'ailleurs que les autres reseaux que je detecte en temps normal chez moi. Faut il config quelque chose pour que l'airport detecte ??
_[- le son ne fonctionne pas... y a t il moyen d'installer autrement les drivers ? Pose cette question dans le sujet concern&#233]_

Merci d'avance a tous

Bye

:modo: En haut de ce forum il y a entre autre 2 sujets &#233;pingl&#233;s marqu&#233;s [Sujet Unique], un concernant Wifi l'autre les probl&#232;mes de son. Merci de respecter les r&#232;gles et de poster &#224; la suite de ces sujets et ne pas ouvrir de nouveaux fils.


----------



## Radamante (5 Janvier 2007)

Je suis un très fidèle utilisateur du Mac et mes connaissances Windaube sont relativement limitées !!
J'aurais besoin de votre aide !

Pour des besoins professionnels, je viens d'acheter un portable PC (Packard-Bell «EasyNote SW61-202W») sur lequel je ne parviens pas à configurer le WIFI !!
J'ai chez moi une Freebox HD dont la fonction WiFi a été activée et ça marche très bien puisque mon Mac mini Intel l'utilise actuellement.
J'ai mis en place une clé WEP à 26 caractères.

Le problème est que WinXP refuse de le reconnaître !!!

1- Lorsque je configure mon réseau WiFi dans WinXP, je rentre
	le nom du réseau
	le type de cryptage choisi
	la clé de 26 caractères choisie
2- Quand je valide mes réglages et que je redemande les propriétés de mon réseau, la clé de 26 caractères a disparu et a donné place à une clé de 8 caractères !!
3- WinXP refuse de trouver mon réseau et se borne à indiquer ceux de mes voisins !!

Comment dois-je faire pour que ça marche ?
C'est assez rageant, quand on voit la simplicité avec laquelle la config se fait sur MacOS 10.4 !

Pourriez-vous me venir en aide ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## MamaCass (5 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Il a un r&#233;glage &#224; effectuer dans les propri&#233;t&#233;s de la connexion, de t&#234;te je ne m'en souviens pas, c'est assez "b&#234;te" comme r&#233;glage parce que faut vraiment aller le chercher :sick: 

Cependant sur le cd fourni avec la freebox, il y a un PDF tr&#232;s bien fait qui indique comment configurer XP en Wifi.


----------



## jeremyl (5 Janvier 2007)

tu as bien coché "laisse windaube gerer ma connexion wifi" 

Welcome in daube world


----------



## Goli (5 Janvier 2007)

Radamante
Si je n'abuse, il te faudra un petit réglage au niveau du modem router. Celui-ci est configuré par défaut sur une connexion "*open*". Tu dois le mettre en "*shared*", afin de pouvoir "partager" ton connexion entre deux bécane; d'autant plus qu'il s'agit d'un duo mac-pc.


----------



## MamaCass (5 Janvier 2007)

Oui en effet il faut activer le mode routeur de la freebox


----------



## Radamante (6 Janvier 2007)

Goli a dit:


> Radamante
> Si je n'abuse, il te faudra un petit réglage au niveau du modem router. Celui-ci est configuré par défaut sur une connexion "*open*". Tu dois le mettre en "*shared*", afin de pouvoir "partager" ton connexion entre deux bécane; d'autant plus qu'il s'agit d'un duo mac-pc.





MamaCass a dit:


> Oui en effet il faut activer le mode routeur de la freebox




Le mode Routeur de ma FBHD est déjà activé car j'avais installé //Desktop sur mon Mac.
Autant mon Mac fonctionne très bien par WiFi (enfin, AirPort), autant le PC refuse encore !!
Qu'on ne me reparle pas du légendaire "Plud and Play" des PC !


----------



## Goli (6 Janvier 2007)

Radamante a dit:


> 3- WinXP refuse de trouver mon réseau et se borne à indiquer ceux de mes voisins !!
> 
> Comment dois-je faire pour que ça marche ?



Eteint complétement ton Mac & essai de connecter ton pc en wifi. Si tu réussis, ça veut dire que ton modem routeur ne veut pas "partager"...
Tu entre bien la clé WEP en 40/128 héxa, non ???


----------



## MamaCass (6 Janvier 2007)

Je te conseille de v&#233;rifier le cd rom de free, fournissant un pdf indiquant comment configurer windows


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2007)

Sinon, accessoirement, le forum "Windows sur Mac" est l&#224; tout expr&#232;s pour ce genre de questions.


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (12 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 
Voici mon problème : 


Je n'arrive pas à me connecté sur internet via airport.

La situation : 

Une borne airport express relié chez ma voisine via ethernet sur sa livebox, puis une seconde pour augmenter la portée de mon réseau sans fils (les murs sont très très épais). Mes deux macs sont reliés àla dernière borne.

Tous les pilotes "Mac" sont parfaitement installé (iSight, bluetooth, clavier, etc...). Ca marche d'enfer sous OSx

Problèmes : 
message d'erreur Win : "Cette connexion a une connectivité limitée ou inexistante. Vous pourrez peut-être pas accèder à internet ou à certaines ressources réseau. Pour obtenir.....nanana...etc..etc"

Si qq un à une solution, je prends! Merci d'avance.


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (12 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 
Voici mon problème : 


Je n'arrive pas à me connecté sur internet via airport.

La situation : 

Une borne airport express relié chez ma voisine via ethernet sur sa livebox, puis une seconde pour augmenter la portée de mon réseau sans fils (les murs sont très très épais). Mes deux macs sont reliés àla dernière borne.

Tous les pilotes "Mac" sont parfaitement installé (iSight, bluetooth, clavier, etc...). Ca marche d'enfer sous OSx

Problèmes : 
message d'erreur Win : "Cette connexion a une connectivité limitée ou inexistante. Vous pourrez peut-être pas accèder à internet ou à certaines ressources réseau. Pour obtenir.....nanana...etc..etc"

Si qq un à une solution, je prends! Merci d'avance.


----------



## Tarul (13 Janvier 2007)

YellowSubMarine83 a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> Voici mon probl&#232;me :
> 
> 
> ...


je ne sais pas jusqu'&#224; quelle influence peut avoir bonjour dans ce cas l&#224;.

As tu install&#233; bonjour pour windows?

as-tu malgr&#233; tout essay&#233; d'aller sur le net sous windows?


----------



## zorglou (15 Janvier 2007)

toujours souci sous windows
je suis sur un macbook bootcamp&#233; et j'ai bien la liaison wifi sur mon windows, par contre si ma cart&#233; &#233;met bien des donn&#233;es, elle n'en recoit pas (je vois ca dans les propri&#233;t&#233;s de connexion et la partie recu est &#224; 0)
parfois la carte fonctionne mais la plupart du temps je n'ai rien, une id&#233;e pour ce probl&#232;me ?
Merci

:modo: En haut du forum il y a un [Sujet Unique] d&#233;di&#233; aux probl&#232;mes avec Wifi, tu aurais d&#251; y poster ta question et pas faire remonter ce sujet. Je t'y d&#233;place


----------



## tullefrk (17 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous
J'essaie sans succès, de me connecter à mon réseau WiFi ss fil, lorsque je suis sous WindowsXP avec BootCamp
Mon réseau marche très bien sous OSX 10.4.8
Quelqu'un peut il me dire si cela est possible et comment il faut faire ?
Merci d'avance
Francis


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Janvier 2007)

:modo: Bonjour, il existe un sujet marqué "Unique" et épinglé en haut de ce forum pour ce type de questions. Merci d'y poster la prochaine fois. Je déplace.


----------



## blackmoumoune (19 Janvier 2007)

Bonour &#224; tous,

je plussoie sur ce probl&#232;me de wifi via bootcamp.

Config : imac core2duo 17" + bootcamp 1.1.2 + windows xp pro sp2 + Routeur wifi Linksys. 
Jusque l&#224; tout va bien.
Sauf que je n'arrive pas &#224; avoir la liste des r&#233;seaux sous windows. Le gestionnaire de r&#233;seaux sans fil me dit qu'il est incapable de rafra&#238;chir la liste des r&#233;seaux sans-fil disponibles, car selon lui, un autre logiciel s'en charge. Or sous mac os, j'ai au moins 4 r&#233;seaux disponibles (mais moi, je veux le mien, les autres font ce qu'ils veulent avec leur wifi )
Jusque l&#224;, je me dis que ca peut &#234;tre logique, vu qu'un driver made by Cupertino se charge peut &#234;tre de l'affaire. 
Mais l&#224; o&#249; &#231;a se complique, c'est que je ne trouve pas ce fameux logiciel ou driver (ou processus, apellez-le comme vous voulez  ) qui g&#232;rerait le wifi.

Quelqu'un a t-il une r&#233;ponse?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Tarul (19 Janvier 2007)

blackmoumoune a dit:


> Bonour à tous,
> 
> je plussoie sur ce problème de wifi via bootcamp.
> 
> ...



depuis que j'ai maon mac, je me dit pourquoi faire simple quand on peutf aire compliquer. ^^ c'est un reproche que j'ai fait(entre autres) à windows, le fait de selaisser marcher dessus lorsqu'il s'agit de la configuration wifi.

enfin tout ça pour dire que si tu cliques sur propriété de ta connection sans fil , tu devrais pouvoir dire que windows est le seul à piloter le wifi. je n'ai pas la procédure exacte sous la main. Soit tu regardes sur google, soit tu attends ce soir ou demain.


----------



## blackmoumoune (19 Janvier 2007)

Ok, merci de ta r&#233;ponse, je continue de voir ce que je peux tripoter, sachant que je ne connais pas grand chose aux affaires compliqu&#233;es.
D'ailleurs, vous croyez que la simplicit&#233; des macs rend leurs utilisateurs idiots? 


EDIT : probl&#232;me regl&#233;, &#231;a relevait d'une d&#233;sinstall/install du nouvau pilote.
Pour les prochains, d&#233;sinstallez le pilote de la carte airport (nomm&#233;e broadcom), et reinstallez les pilotes depuis le cd de gestionnaire Mac.

Deja deux reinstallations de pilotes, apr&#232;s le son qui ne fonctionnait pas, voil&#224; Windows en grandes pompes sur mon iMac!


----------



## yom23 (19 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour.

Petit soucis avec mon black MB...

J'ai installé Windows XP Pro SP2 Fr. Juste apres j'install les drivers mac via le cd, mais il ne m'a jamais detecté ma carte wifi... (c est un XP pro MICROSOFT, pas de version tweak ou autre)
En cherchant sur le net j'ai trouvé le driver correspondant (Atheros AR5008A ?). Mais quand je me connecté via le Wifi, la connexion plante au bout de 3 minutes, obligé de desactie/reaactive la carte reseau a chaque fois..

Sauriez vous ou trouver le pilote de la carte wifi ? un pilote recent ? ou que faudrait t il modifier ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## Tarul (19 Janvier 2007)

yom23 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Petit soucis avec mon black MB...
> 
> ...



si le driver d'apple ne sont pas installés correctement, tu peux le retrouver dans le c:/programe files/

enfin, il y a déjà un sujet *unique* sur les problèmes wifi, zou téléportation dans le thread.


----------



## yom23 (21 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> si le driver d'apple ne sont pas installés correctement, tu peux le retrouver dans le c:/programe files/
> 
> enfin, il y a déjà un sujet *unique* sur les problèmes wifi, zou téléportation dans le thread.



Wé j'ai deja été voir dans tout les dossiers situés dans MAchintosh drivers, mais a chaque fois il me dit "pilote introuvable" !

Dans quel dossier c est censé se trouver ? ou les noms de fichiers ? Merci d avance.


----------



## Tarul (21 Janvier 2007)

yom23 a dit:


> Wé j'ai deja été voir dans tout les dossiers situés dans MAchintosh drivers, mais a chaque fois il me dit "pilote introuvable" !
> 
> Dans quel dossier c est censé se trouver ? ou les noms de fichiers ? Merci d avance.



d'après les retours, les drivers sont copié après l'installation de manière individuel sous forme d'exécutable dans un dossier se trouvant dans c:/program files/ de la partition windows.


----------



## yom23 (21 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> d'après les retours, les drivers sont copié après l'installation de manière individuel sous forme d'exécutable dans un dossier se trouvant dans c:/program files/ de la partition windows.



Lol oui merci j'ai bien vu que c'etait dans Program Files, j'ai meme précisé dans C:/Program FilesMachintosh Drivers. Mais apres dans quel repertoire est censé se trouver le pilote ? c'est fou ca... 

Ceux qui ont eu le meme probleme pourraient pas m eclairer please ?


----------



## Daumier (24 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je donne cette info à ceux qui n'arrivent pas à se connecter en WiFi sous windows. J'ai trouvé dernièrement pour moi et je passe l'info. Dans mon cas il a fallut que j'active la  configuration automatique.

http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/...-peut-pas-configurer-cette-connexion-sans-fil

ou tapper 871122 dans Google sous explorer

Après cette manip tout à fonctionné.


----------



## Xtrem (2 Février 2007)

Donc... 

J'ai installé *Vista* via *BootCamp *sur une machine MBP C2D 17"...

Problème:
Je n'arrive pas à configurer un profil "Wifi". Enfin... je ne trouve pas la manipulation où on rentre le fameux *SSID* ainsi que le *WEP* etc.

En fait, je pense avoir trouvé l'endroit mais apparement, il ne me le propose pas. Je n'ai pas l'option "Accès à un réseau Sans Fil" ou un truc du genre... J'ai juste une option qui me permet de configurer une connexion Internet avec le PPoE et c'est tout. Hors, j'aimerai simplement qu'il capte mon réseau Wifi... 

Par contre, peut-être que le Post juste au-dessus du mien ^ pourrait arranger le problème mais comme c'est pour le système d'exploitation XP, je ne sais pas si ça fonctionnera sur Vista. D'autant plus que je n'ai pas ce message d'erreur...

Bref...

J'espère avoir un été un tantinet clair... un Chewing-Gum pour celui qui saura m'aidé! 

Merci !


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2007)

Xtrem a dit:


> Donc...
> 
> J'ai installé *Vista* via *BootCamp *sur une machine MBP C2D 17"...
> 
> ...



On le dit et répète avant tout : Vista n'est pas supporté sur les Macs, il n'est pas complètement fonctionnel. Il se peut que ta carte Wifi ne soit pas détectée et en conséquence que le Wifi ne te soit pas proposé, normal... On a créé un fil spécial pour Vista avec Bootcamp et les éventuelles bidouilles pour le faire fonctionner.


----------



## o06 (12 Mars 2007)

Bonjour au forum,

j'ai un petit souci concernant le WiFi avec un MBP. En bref, lorsque je suis sous XP (SP2) via BootCamp je n'arrive pas à accéder à un réseau WiFi créé à partir d'un PB Titanium (Mac OSX 10.3.9 dernière version Airport) et diffusé via une carte PCMCIA Sonnet. 

Le réseau est bien listé, et quand je le sélectionne je me retrouve avec un msg me disant "qu'il n'est pas possible de se connecter, peut être le réseau n'est plus accessible, raffraichir la liste etc".
Ce qui est étrange ce que tout marche bien quand je me connecte à un autre réseau WiFi "géré" lui par un modem routeur NetGear piloté par un PC. 
Aucun pb également quand le MBP est sous OSX, le réseau est reconnu et la connexion internet partagée. 

Qqun serait il me dire vers quelle piste m'orienter pour solutionner ce petit souci ? Aprés une rapide recherche je n'ai pas trouvé de post abordant ce sujet.

Merci pour votre aide.

_PS: le réseau sous XP : mode partagé, clef donnée automatiquement, connexion automatique._


----------



## o06 (18 Mars 2007)

Re,

Tout marche bien. Une erreur de ma part au niveau du cryptage. Ma clef comportait trop de caractères par rapport à la méthode d'encryptage. Sans commentaires. :rose:

A+


----------



## alexswiss37 (18 Mars 2007)

help!  j'ai un pc qui se connecte à l'internet au travers d'une borne wifi et tout se passe bien.  cependant je viens d'acquérir un imac, et je n'arrive pas à le connecter au travers de cette même borne.  ceci malgré le fait que je connaisse le mot de passe.
est-ce un problème d'incomptabilité mac vs pc?


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Mars 2007)

alexswiss37 a dit:


> help!  j'ai un pc qui se connecte à l'internet au travers d'une borne wifi et tout se passe bien.  cependant je viens d'acquérir un imac, et je n'arrive pas à le connecter au travers de cette même borne.  ceci malgré le fait que je connaisse le mot de passe.
> est-ce un problème d'incomptabilité mac vs pc?



Tu n'es pas dans le bon forum, pose ta question dans le forum réseaux.


----------



## alcobasa (21 Mars 2007)

Sur mon macbook 2ghz, 1 go de ram, impossible de se connecter au réseau sous windows. Il trouve bien les différents réseaux ( y compris air tunes) mais "connectivité limitéé ou inexistante" alors que le signal est excellent. J'ai essayé ttes les solutions proposées ici sans succès. D'autres idées?


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Mars 2007)

alcobasa a dit:


> Sur mon macbook 2ghz, 1 go de ram, impossible de se connecter au réseau sous windows. Il trouve bien les différents réseaux ( y compris air tunes) mais "connectivité limitéé ou inexistante" alors que le signal est excellent. J'ai essayé ttes les solutions proposées ici sans succès. D'autres idées?



Même punition : forum réseaux


----------



## dzifton (24 Mars 2007)

salut à tous
Voila mon probleme, dans mon macbook ( blanc, intel duo 2 core 2ghz, 80gO,...) ma carte wifi airport n'est pas détectée sous windows malgré une nième installation des drivers mac via bootcamp.
En effet, dans le gestionnaire de périphériques, il y a2 perif en conflit
-------PCI DEVICE
-------controleur reseau

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider car j'utilise plus mac os mais parfois je travail sous windows donc besoin du web.


merci


----------



## Tarul (24 Mars 2007)

dzifton a dit:


> salut à tous
> Voila mon probleme, dans mon macbook ( blanc, intel duo 2 core 2ghz, 80gO,...) ma carte wifi airport n'est pas détectée sous windows malgré une nième installation des drivers mac via bootcamp.
> En effet, dans le gestionnaire de périphériques, il y a2 perif en conflit
> -------PCI DEVICE
> ...



As tu essayé de faire mise à jour du pilote depuis le gestionnaire de périphérique (en indiquant au besoin le répertoire d'extraction des drivers livré par apple).


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Mars 2007)

:modo: Direction sujet épinglé et unique consacré au Wifi en haut du forum.


----------



## dzifton (5 Avril 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> As tu essayé de faire mise à jour du pilote depuis le gestionnaire de périphérique (en indiquant au besoin le répertoire d'extraction des drivers livré par apple).


 
non jene l'ai pas encore fait!!!!


----------



## alain germain (8 Avril 2007)

Salut,

Jai rencontré le même problème. En recherchant dans mes archives perso. , jai retrouvé cette info du site mac bidouille doct. 2003. Après application de ces conseils jai donc obtenu une connexion avec ma borne airport, et un accès au net.


« ...Dans les paramètres de la borne, on entre un mot de passe WEP Airport que l'on tape dans les Mac. Pour connecter un autre type d'ordinateur, Apple donne la version hexadécimal du mot de passe. (voir Résumé). Mais ce pass hexadécimal est accepté par le PC mais non reconnu. Je l'ai tourné dans tous les sens. Solution : forcer la borne Apple à utiliser l'algorithme traditionnel WEP. Pour cela, on trouve sur le net (lien sur
le site Apple), un pass maker : http://www.apple.com/downloads/.../wepkeymaker.html Ou http://www.chally.net/ En pratique : Sur la borne : il faut assigner un mot de passe WEP hexadécimal généré par le pass maker. En 128bit, il fait 26 caractères. Attention, sur la borne, il faut faire précéder le pass par un $ (ex: $E445....67). Le $ indique au soft Apple que c'est du hexadécimal. Egalement, il ne faut pas cacher le réseau (réseau fermé) sinon le PC ne leverra pas. (A tester car j'ai en fait un doute). Mettre à jour la borne. Sur le Mac : il faut donc se relogger sur la borne en la sélectionnant et enentrant le mot de passe de façon identique à la borne (ex: $E445....67). Sur le PC : Normalement, XP reconnaît automatiquement la borne, sinon faut aller dans les propriétés de la carte réseau sans fil concernée. Il faut entrer le mot de passe (après avoir décoché "la clé sera fournie automatiquement") hexadécimal mais sans le $ (ex: E445....67). Et oh miracle ! Remarque : Quand on veut connecter un Mac Airport sur une borne d'une autre marque (Netgear par ex), il faut entrer, sur le mac, le mot de passe WEP de la borne avec un $. Ce qui force le mac à utiliser un mot de passe hexadécimal et non version Apple. »

Pour le pass make ladresse du site chally est toujours active le soft est : « WEP Key Maker »
Lutilisation du key maker donne par exemple : 
Pour le nom   dupont   la valeur   43ABC59368B03DC5D6136D2740 

Attention pour mon cas comme je nai pas activé « la connexion automatique » je passe par OS X pour ouvrir laccès à Internet par  « connexion a Internet » et je rebout sur Windows pour aller sur le net. Je nai pas trouvé lapplication pour Windows qui mouvre ma borne airport pour accéder au net


----------



## FunkyBearz (5 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Je viens d'installer bootcamp ainsi que Windows XP sur mon Macbook. J'en suis très content, tout fonctionne correctement, sauf... le wi-fi. Il est correctement détecté les drivers de la carte sont correctement installé, seulement voilà le message que j'obtiens lorsque je voudrais scanner le réseau : 






Je précise que l'habituel choix à cocher "Laiisser Windaube gerer ma connexion wifi" n'est pas disponible dans les propriétés de la connexion.

J'utilise la derniere version de bootcamp sur un Macbook.

Merci infiniment de votre aide


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Mai 2007)

Salut,

Le service de configuration automatique est démarré?


----------



## Ipod (6 Mai 2007)

Salut a tous,

Pour mon anniversaire je vien d'acquérir un Imac 20". J'adore !

On a 3 Mac dans la famille. 2 Imac et un Mac G4. 
Mon probleme est quand je vais sous XP quand je suis sous MAC OS y'a aucun probleme, je me connecte et internet se deconnecte a intervalle aléatoire. En fait il me dise que le réseau est exellent, mais MSN se déconnecte, Firefox n'arrive plus a trouvé la page est quand je veux joué a counter je ne peu pas.

Je suis en WIFI juste a coté du modem a 3 metre environ. Mon frère qui en a un aussi n'a aucun problème de se coté la (il a aussi un Imac), mais il est a environ 10 metre.

De quoi cela peut il venir ???

@+ Ipod


----------



## FunkyBearz (6 Mai 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Le service de configuration automatique est démarré?



Salut,

Bin si je ne me trompe pas, pour l'activer il faut aller dans le panneau de configuration, puis dans les connexions réseaux et ensuite clique droit puis propriété sur "Connexion réseau sans fil". Il devrait y avoir un onglet avec une croix à cocher du type "Laiisser Windows gérer ma connexion wifi" ?

Si c'est bien le parcours à suivre, je n'ai pas d'onglet avec cette option à cocher, du coup je ne peux pas démarrer le service.

Si il y a une autre méthode, je suis preneur!

Merci


----------



## Vib313 (6 Mai 2007)

Alors voila j'ai un mac G5 et internet marche tres bien sur mac mais le probleme c'est quand je le passe sous windows (boot camp) mon ordi ne repere plus le signale internet d'air port.
Merci d'avance pour vos eventuelles reponses.


----------



## unfolding (6 Mai 2007)

bonsoir
je ne comprends pas tr&#232;s bien, car boot camp ne marche pas avec un G5. Pour un processeur PowerPC il n'y a que Virtual PC de microsoft.


----------



## Vib313 (6 Mai 2007)

Pardon je possède un mac Intel core duo j'ai confondu  .


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Mai 2007)

:mouais: je n'ai pas l'impression que tu aies bien lu l'article de la KB de Microsoft comme indiqu&#233; sur la capture d'&#233;cran que tu nous montres...


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Mai 2007)

:modo: direction le sujet unique consacré aux problèmes WIFI.


----------



## Ipod (7 Mai 2007)

Ipod a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> 
> Pour mon anniversaire je vien d'acquérir un Imac 20". J'adore !
> 
> ...



UP !! SVP


----------



## FunkyBearz (8 Mai 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> :mouais: je n'ai pas l'impression que tu aies bien lu l'article de la KB de Microsoft comme indiqué sur la capture d'écran que tu nous montres...



Génial, je n'avais pas trouvé cet article.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Ipod (8 Mai 2007)

SVP aidé moi  !!!


----------



## Luke58 (18 Juin 2007)

Je relance un peu le thread car je n'arrive pas à me connecter à mon réseau sans-fil sous Vista. En fait j'ai jamais réussi sauf... une journée. Ca a marché l'espace de quelques heures et puis plus rien.

Bootcamp 1.2, 1.3, même chose.

La carte semble installée, elle marche quand même car elle détecte les réseaux sans-fil, reconnait mon mot de passe, Windows tente d'établir la connecte mais reste en attente sans fin. C'est finalement un time-out qui me dit "il semble y avoir des problèmes pour se connecter".

J'ai essayé plein de configs (DHCP, IP Fixe, suppression des réseaux favoris, réinstallation de la carte, etc.).

Je comprend surtout pas pourquoi ça a marché quelques heures sur plusieurs mois d'utilisation de Vista, alors que j'ai changé aucun paramètre / pilote.

Ma config : MBP CD, Vista Professionnel, Bootcamp 1.3.

PS : Windows reconnait la carte comme du fabricant Atheros c'est bien ça ?


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Juin 2007)

Luke58 a dit:


> Je relance un peu le thread car je n'arrive pas à me connecter à mon réseau sans-fil sous Vista. En fait j'ai jamais réussi sauf... une journée. Ca a marché l'espace de quelques heures et puis plus rien.
> 
> Bootcamp 1.2, 1.3, même chose.
> 
> ...



Et ça fonctionne sous OS X?


----------



## Luke58 (18 Juin 2007)

Oui sous OS X aucun problème.


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Juin 2007)

A partir du moment ou ça fonctionne sous OS X, que la carte est reconnue sous Windows et que tu détectes des réseaux c'est que ta connexion est mal configurée sous Windows. Vérifie que tu utilises bien le bon type de clef en fonction de ton fournisseur d'accès (wpa/TKIP en général).


----------



## corn (19 Juin 2007)

salut,
j'ai exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me. mon ordi sous windows xp reconnait le r&#233;seau sans fil, il est fonctionnel, mais j'arrive pas &#224; avoir une page internet. 
Une histoire de fous.


----------



## tidoberman (14 Juillet 2007)

bonsoir,

voila je vous expose mon problème

j'ai installé Vista via Bootcamp, et il ne reconnait pas la carte wifi du Macbook!!

pourtant j'ai installé les MAJ apple

le wifi fonctionne correctement quand je suis sous MAC OS

une solution?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## karan (31 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai fait lacquisition d'un Macbook core 2 duo avec 1g de ram cet été.
J ai installé windows xp via bootcamp.
Tout c est bien passé, tous les peripheriques se sont bien installés.
Seulement j'ai un probleme avec a connection wifi.
Je possede une livebox et le mac sous windows detecte la connection,
je selectionne la connection, je rentre la clé wep et la il ne se connecte pas il reste en "lecture de cle en cours".Je ne pense pas que je me suis trompé dans la clé wep car il ne m affiche aucun message derreur une foi celle-ci rentré.

pourriez vous me dire comment regler ce probleme svp?


----------



## dersou (4 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir
je reposte donc ici mon problème(puisque c'est une problème de wifi avec bootcamp)
J'ai fais l'acquisition d'une des nouvelles bornes airport extrème apple avec le nouveau 802.11n pour bien aller avec mon nouveau imac alu.
Je l'ai configurée en 802.11n uniquement(5GHz)(est ce la meilleure config?)
Avec le mac sur osX5 ça marche plutôt bien.Bien mieux qu'avec l'ancienne borne.
Mais sur windows la nouvelle borne n'est pas reconnue.Je dois me reconnecter sur l'ancienne
(dont le débit a toujours été moins bon sous pc que sur mac.)
Je me demande donc si la carte wifi sous bootcamp est bien reconnue en 802.11n?
En remerciant par avance tous ceux qui s'y connaissent bien mieux que moi(et c'est pas difficile surtout quand il s'agit de windows)
   *


----------



## Tarul (5 Novembre 2007)

dersou a dit:


> Bonsoir
> je reposte donc ici mon problème(puisque c'est une problème de wifi avec bootcamp)
> J'ai fais l'acquisition d'une des nouvelles bornes airport extrème apple avec le nouveau 802.11n pour bien aller avec mon nouveau imac alu.
> Je l'ai configurée en 802.11n uniquement(5GHz)(est ce la meilleure config?)
> ...


As-tu installé les driver qui se trouve dans le cd de léopard?
Pour voir les matériels, regarde dans le gestionnaires de périphériques (clic-droit sur gérer sur le poste de travail->gestionnaire de périphérique.


----------



## dersou (5 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir
J'ai tout installé avec le cd de Léopard,est-ce suffisant?
J'ai bien une carte réseau broadcam 802.11n qui est là,mais dans "avancé",rien en "n" apparaît:il y a du a ,b,g et du h et d.
D'un autre côté c'est pas très grave,les jeunes joueront moins en réseau avec les jeux pc...


----------



## meth13 (24 Novembre 2007)

salut a tous

moi aussi ma carte broadcom est reconnu mais quand je fais un scan du reseau sans fils y a aucun resultat,j ai desinstallé le driver et reinstallé avec le cd leopard mais ca change rien du tout.quelqu un peut m avancer dans cette affaire ???

merci d avance


----------



## meth13 (25 Novembre 2007)

dans le boot XP ma carte wifi fais le lien avec mon modem mais impossible d avoir internet??? que faire ???


----------



## meth13 (27 Novembre 2007)

personne est fichu de m aider???????


----------



## meth13 (27 Novembre 2007)

je réitère mon probleme:
(voir capture)Ma carte wifi a été reconnu ,j ai meme reussit a la connecter a mon modem,MAIS,la connexion reseau sans fil ne reconnait aucun reseau,dans la proprieté de ma connexion reseau j ai pourtant coché :Utiliser Windows pour configurer mon reseau sans fil

bref en resumé ma carte est connectée a mon modem mais j arrive pas a avoir internet,que faire , y aurait il quelqu un qui puisse m aider???

merci d avance


----------



## meth13 (27 Novembre 2007)

voici la capture


----------



## meth13 (2 Décembre 2007)

oh mais y a personne pour donner un coup de main???


----------



## sayn (19 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,​ 
J'ai un probleme qui a déjà été évoqué dans ce forum : la carte wifi est reconnu mais je ne peux pas me connecter à internet.​ 
J'ai voulu suivre la solution pour l'erreur 871122 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/871122/fr) mais je n'ai pas l'onglet "Réseaux sans fil" pour cocher la case. Quelqu'un en a parlé sur ce topic, il a apperemment réussi à résoudre ce problème mais il n'a pas mis comment il a fait...​ 
Voila si quelqu'un a une idée ou a réussi la manip, merci de m'aider​


----------



## sayn (19 Décembre 2007)

Bon autant pour moi, juste après avoir écrit mon message, j'ai réfléchi 2s et j'ai testé la deuxieme partie de l'installation, à savoir :​ 
Pour démarrer le service Configuration automatique sans fil, procédez comme suit : 1.Cliquez sur *Démarrer*, sur *Exécuter*, tapez %SystemRoot%\system32\services.msc /s, puis cliquez sur *OK*.
2.Double-cliquez sur *Configuration automatique sans fil*. 
3.Dans la liste *Type de démarrage*, cliquez sur *Automatique*, puis sur *Appliquer*. 
4.Dans la zone *Statut du service*, cliquez sur *Démarrer*, puis sur *OK*.​ 

Et ensuite je pouvais configurer la connexion!!​ 
Désolé pour les deux posts un peu inutile...​


----------



## Natouuu (19 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde !! J'ai acheté mon macbook en novembre et depuis j'ai pu remarquer que lorsque je suis connecté à internet en wifi je ne peux ni télécharger (podcast...), ni lire mes mails dans Mail... Suis-je la seule à avoir ce problème ? Comment faire pour y palier ? J'espère que quelqu'un va me répondre parce que là ça me gonfle réellement !!

Je vous remercie d'avance
Natacha


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Décembre 2007)

Natouuu a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde !! J'ai acheté mon macbook en novembre et depuis j'ai pu remarquer que lorsque je suis connecté à internet en wifi je ne peux ni télécharger (podcast...), ni lire mes mails dans Mail... Suis-je la seule à avoir ce problème ? Comment faire pour y palier ? J'espère que quelqu'un va me répondre parce que là ça me gonfle réellement !!
> 
> Je vous remercie d'avance
> Natacha



Si tu rencontres ce problème sous Windows alors ce message est à sa place sinon il faut poser ta questions dans le forum dédié à OS X.


----------



## Natouuu (30 Décembre 2007)

Ah ok d'accord merci !! en fait j'avais fait une recherche sur les problèmes wifi et donc j'ai posté mon message sans me poser trop de questions. j'espère que j'aurais une réponse à mon problème...

Bisous Natacha


----------



## Temperance (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

De mon côté, j'ai un problème plutôt bizzare ...

J'ai installé Windows Vista grace à BootCamp, j'ai inséré le CD de Léopard pour l'installation des drivers, tout marche très très bien, sauf la carte Wifi. Je suis limité à du Wifi b et non g ou n (Donc à 11 Mb/s maxi).

Sous Leopard, ma carte Wifi est à 54 Mb/s.

Quelqu'un aurait une solution à propos de ce bridage sous Vista ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## BidoN974 (31 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir a tous,

moi aussi jai mon probleme que je n'arive pas a résoudre
jai fouiller les topics et le net sans résutat ...:mouais: 

alors voila mon pb, 
tout les drives sont nikel, jai l'icone wifi avec la croix rouge a coté de l'horloge
je click dessus et la dans le cadre de la liste des reseaux wifi dispo (logiquement)
windows me dit que il peut pas (il me parle d'un article numero blabla bla) 
qu'il ne peut pas gerer le wifi

jai essayer les truc avec  "%SystemRoot%\system32\services.msc /s "
jai pas trouver enfin sa amrche pas non plus

jai essayer de laisser windows gerer seul (mais jai pas la case a cocher  ) bizarre

bref sinon windows fonctionne c'est juste ça mais c'est important...


si vous avez la solution ou une idée je vous remrci fortement d'avance


----------



## BidoN974 (31 Janvier 2008)

Lorseque je vais dans les "Connexions réseau" sous win xp sp2, et qu'avec "connexion réseau sans fil" je veux détecter les réseaux sans fil, ça ne marche pas. Il me dit de consulter l'article 871122. 
Je trouve sur des forum qu'il faut forcer windows à gérer tout seul le wifi, à travers cet onglet dans les propriétés de ma connexion : 






Hors dans les propriété de ma carte wifi, cet onglet n'apparait pas. 
Comment le faire apparaitre ? 


ps : j'ai copier limage et le texte d'ici  : http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/reseauxpersosoho/WiFi-et-CPL/connexion-windows-gere-sujet_7000_1.htm
(toujours citer ces sources)


c'est exactement cela le pb, avez vous une idée ?
je vous remerci


----------



## voodooism (3 Février 2008)

Bonjour !!!!
J'ai un Macbook 2ghz 1gb 13'3
  Après installé réussi Vista et toutes les pilotes avec BootCamp, mon Windows fonctionne nickel sauf un problème bizzard de wifi, ma carte de wifi elle détecte et même connecte belle et bien forte tous les réseau de mes voisins sauf le mien freebox, toujours pareil quand je l'ajoutais manuellement.ce problème ne se produit pas sous Leopard. j'ai essayé de réinstallé et mise à jour pilote de carte wifi, mise à jour windows, redémarré freebox mais elle détecte toujours pas. Un seul étape que je n'ai pas encore essayer et je veux pas essayer c'est réinstaller Vista. Je comprend pas ce problème. Quelqu'un peut m'aider SVP

Merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## agarnier (5 Février 2008)

BidoN974 a dit:


> Lorseque je vais dans les "Connexions réseau" sous win xp sp2, et qu'avec "connexion réseau sans fil" je veux détecter les réseaux sans fil, ça ne marche pas. Il me dit de consulter l'article 871122.
> Je trouve sur des forum qu'il faut forcer windows à gérer tout seul le wifi, à travers cet onglet dans les propriétés de ma connexion :
> 
> 
> ...




Bonjour
j'ai eu ce problème avec windows XP sp2 après installation sur mon iMac alu. Impossible de se connecter en WiFi alors que tout fonctionnait parfaitement bien sous OS X 10.5.
Pour ma part le problème venait de la configuration de ma borne airport express : en passant du mode "WPA2 personnel" au mode "WPA/WPA2 personnel", tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Je suppose que les drivers sur XP ne supportent pas le mode WPA2... Mais ça n'est qu'une supposition !
Tiens nous au courant.

AG


----------



## BidoN974 (5 Février 2008)

Merci AG de m'avoir répondu

moi j'ai une livebox qui est "ouvert" elle n'est pas protégé par une clé wep ou wap ou autre
tout le monde peut s'y connecter

crois tu qu'il faut que je change comme tu ma dit ou pas ?


je te remercie en tout cas de t'être penché sur mon pb .


----------



## agarnier (5 Février 2008)

BidoN974 a dit:


> Merci AG de m'avoir répondu
> 
> moi j'ai une livebox qui est "ouvert" elle n'est pas protégé par une clé wep ou wap ou autre
> tout le monde peut s'y connecter
> ...



Déjà je te conseille de protéger les échanges avec ta livebox, c'est plus prudent. Ensuite il faut peut-être vérifier les compatibilités de réseau (802/11 b, n ou g) ? Mais je ne connais pas assez le mode de fonctionnement des livebox et autres box en WiFi... c'est pour cela que j'ai opté pour l'airport !


----------



## lauveqoc (11 Février 2008)

salut à tous​ 
J'ai un PC et non un MAC, mais la n'est pas le souci. Je poste ici car c'est un des forum qui est encore actif par rapport au problèmes de l'affichage de la LIVEBOX dans "afficher les réseaux sans fil " . J'ai lu pas mal de forum mais les tentatives n'étaient pas concluante. La nuit m'a porté conseil et me suis rappelé d'un détail.​ 
ça a marché chez moi pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui.​ 

--Ordinateur allumé 
--connexion internet éteinte (orange)
--eteignez votre LIVEBOX 
--Rallumez votre LIVEBOX 
--sans ouvrir le gestionnaire orange
--Allez sur l'onglet "connexion réseau sans fil" en bas à droite sur la barre de tache, et normalement il y a le troisième volet intitule "connexion réseau sans fil "(comme sur la photo plus haut)qui n'était pas la lorsque le gestionnaire orange était activé. A ce moment la vous pouvez activer la case " utiliser windows pour configurer mon réseau sans fil "​ 
Dans mon cas aussi longtemps que je ne passe pas par le gestionnaire orange (en passant directement par "internet explorer" ) ma LIVEBOX est affiché. ET dès que je repasse par orange, elle n'est plus affiché. Mais le processus est réversible quand on éteint le gestionnaire orange.


Salutation lolo​


----------



## raccoony (18 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

ce problème a déjà été cité plusieurs fois sur ce forum mais je n'arrive pas à trouver de solution.
J'ai un MBP 15' acheté récemment avec léopard et tout marche bien dessus. J'utilise également windows xp avec bootcamp. J'ai installé tous les drivers avec le cd de léopard et tout marche correctement sauf le wi-fi. Le débit est très lent et variable sur windows XP, je me déconnecte même de temps en temps. Alors que si je me trouve au même endroit sous OS X le débit est très bon et stable.
Le pire dans tout cela est qu'une amie qui possède également un MBP et n'a pas ce problème. Nous l'avons reçu en même temps et c'est même moi qui ai installé windows sur les 2 machines.
J'ai essayé de réinstaller les drivers mais le problème persiste... Vous avec une idée d'où ça peut venir?


----------



## caro (11 Mai 2008)

bonjour,

j'ai également le probleme du wifi sur xp pro

j'ai installé bootcamp et installé xp pro, mais quand je démarre sur xp, je n'ai aucune connexion à internet.
j'ai configuré une connexion sans fil, qui n'apparait nulle part
j'ai également connecté un cable ethernet, mais ça ne sert à rien

je précise que j'ai une freebox en wifi en mode routeur qui fonctionne très bien sur les 2 macs de la maison

je ne sais pas comment installer les drivers wifi mac dont j'entends parler dans cette discussion...

pourriez-vous m'aider ?
merci
caro


----------



## Tarul (11 Mai 2008)

caro a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai également le probleme du wifi sur xp pro
> 
> ...



Normalement, les drivers wifi font partis du train de drivers qui sont installés lorsque tu lances l'exécutable qui se trouve dans le cd de leopard.


----------



## caro (11 Mai 2008)

et bien j'avais carrément pas réalisé qu'il fallait utiliser le cd leopard avec xp, je suis complètement à côté de la plaque

j'ai fait tout ça maintenant 
alors ma connexion wifi de la freebox est bien vue, mais quand je veux rentrer la clé wep elle est refusée car elle fait 12 caractères au lieu de 13

et en plus depuis que j'ai tout bien installé sur le xp, il y a un phénomène bizarre sur le mac avec vlc, quand je regarde la télé par exemple, l'assombrissement de l'écran se met en marche ainsi que l'économiseur d'écran, alors qu'avant ça le faisait pas du tout quand je regardais quelque chose avec VLC

avez-vous une idée ?

caro


----------



## Tarul (12 Mai 2008)

caro a dit:


> et bien j'avais carrément pas réalisé qu'il fallait utiliser le cd leopard avec xp, je suis complètement à côté de la plaque
> 
> j'ai fait tout ça maintenant
> alors ma connexion wifi de la freebox est bien vue, mais quand je veux rentrer la clé wep elle est refusée car elle fait 12 caractères au lieu de 13
> ...



Pour la partie vlc/mac, je peux que te conseiller d'aller sur le forum application. Normalement, l'installation de windows ne touche pas au paramètre de mac os X, ce denier ne sais pas lire et écrire sur le hfs+.

Pour la connexion avec la freebox je peut pas vraiment t'aider. Vérifies les paramètres de la freebox.


----------



## sehkmet (1 Juin 2008)

bonsoir a tous

Alors voila je vien d'installer windows, tout c'est passé a merveille sauf pour le wifi.

J'ai beau avoir tout lu personne n'a repondu 

j'ai bien l'icone du wifi mais quand je clique dessu windows ne trouve aucun reseau wifi alors qu'il doit y avoir une 10 ene de borne 

d'ou cela peut-il venir ?


merci a tous


----------



## Snk33 (8 Juin 2008)

Allez dans la rubrique "je kiffe Vista et Orange" je vais vous faire part du problème que je rencontre. Bon tout d'abord j'ai Leopard, Vista et Linux sur mon triple boot. Chez moi avec ma freebox, ça marche nickel le wifi, autant sur leopard que sur vista. Pareil à mon école, les 2 fonctionnent très bien. Par contre chez mes parents, la Livebox Inventel me joue des tours. Sur Leopard pas de souci le réseau sans fil est trouvé de suite. Par contre sur Vista, je ne le vois même pas...
J'ai essayé de virer l'adresse MAC des périphs associés, j'ai viré la fonction "installation wifi facile", j'ai essayé tous les modes sécu sans succès non plus.
En gros mes drivers fonctionnent mais avec la livebox le "courant" passe pas 

J'ai pas trop fait attention si c'est le passage au SP1 qui m'a fait ça mais je pense qu'il y a peut être un rapport avec la MAJ...

Si quelqu'un rencontre ou a rencontré le même "phénomène", qu'il se manifeste snif :'(


----------



## kozzmo (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iMac 20'' depuis une bonne semaine maintenant, j'ai installé winXp et comme je joue pas mal je suis plus souvent sous Windows que sous Mac OS. Le problème est que (aussi bien sur un système que sur l'autre) mon WiFi est très instable !! J'ai énormément de petites coupures qui se rétablissent le plus souvent après 30 secondes, alors que tous les autres ordis du réseau n'ont jamais eu ce problème. Mon signal est très bon et j'ai essayé de changer plusieurs fois de fréquence du WiFi dans le paramétrage de mon routeur, mais le problème persiste. Il m'arrive de passer 1 jour entier sans coupure, et puis d'un coup je ne peux plus rester 5 minutes d'affilée sur le net !

Help 

Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juillet 2008)

Et c'est quoi ton FAI (Wanadoo, Freeetc) ?


----------



## kozzmo (19 Juillet 2008)

Je suis chez Belgacom ADSL (belgique).


----------



## Mystickman (19 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour A tous,
Voilà j'ai installer correctement Bootcamp et Windows XP sous mon mac OSX version 10.5.3. XP fonctionne bien. Mais mon soucis, c'est la connection WIFI de XP. Il reconnait le resau de ma live boxe, j'ai entré la cléf, mais rien à faire. il reste planté en lectue de l'adresse réseau. Alors que lorsque je redemarre sous MAC, ma connection fonctionne bien.
Avez vous un solution???

Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2008)

Mystickman a dit:


> Bonjour A tous,
> Voilà j'ai installer correctement Bootcamp et Windows XP sous mon mac OSX version 10.5.3. XP fonctionne bien. Mais mon soucis, c'est la connection WIFI de XP. Il reconnait le resau de ma live boxe, j'ai entré la cléf, mais rien à faire. il reste planté en lectue de l'adresse réseau. Alors que lorsque je redemarre sous MAC, ma connection fonctionne bien.
> Avez vous un solution???
> 
> Merci


Passer chez FREE !!!

Je sais ça peut paraître con comme réponse mais j'ai eu le même problème chez des amis dernièrement 

J'avais leur clef WEP et que ce soit avec OSX ou WINDOWS XP sous bootcamp pas moyen d'avoir accès au réseau qui était pourtant bien affiché dans ceux disponibles, mais ça moulinait à tout va sans arriver à se connecter

Ici sous FREE le réseau WiFi fonctionne aussi bien avec les Macs qu'avec le portable (MacBook) sous bootcamp XP

Une restriction de certains FAI ?

Pas de réponse à fournir là dessus c'est juste une constatation de ma part

Et j'ai pas d'actions chez FREE pour autant


----------



## josephlechien (16 Août 2008)

Salut a tous !
Alors voila mon problème:
Ce matin j'ai installer bootcamp sur mon imac . Tout a fonctionner sauf internet. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais dans le menu "démarrer" il n'y a pas d'onglet "connexion" , donc je ne trouve pas où est le bidule pour se connecter au wifi.. J'ai bien quelques trucs en rapport avec la connection sans fil, mais il me demande de mettre une clé usb qui diffuse le wifi et je n'ai pas ça. J'ai fouiller windows de fonds en comble et je n'ai rien trouver pour me connecter au wifi (j'ai seulment trouver des assistant qui permettent de créer des connections, etc)...

En espérant avoir été clair (?) 

Merci pour vos prochaines réponses


----------



## 118218 (4 Septembre 2008)

raccoony a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ce problème a déjà été cité plusieurs fois sur ce forum mais je n'arrive pas à trouver de solution.
> J'ai un MBP 15' acheté récemment avec léopard et tout marche bien dessus. J'utilise également windows xp avec bootcamp. J'ai installé tous les drivers avec le cd de léopard et tout marche correctement sauf le wi-fi. Le débit est très lent et variable sur windows XP, je me déconnecte même de temps en temps. Alors que si je me trouve au même endroit sous OS X le débit est très bon et stable.
> ...



Salut j'ai exactement le même problème que toi... est-ce que t'aurais trouvé une solution entre temps?


----------



## DeepDark (4 Septembre 2008)

118218 a dit:


> Salut j'ai exactement le même problème que toi... est-ce que t'aurais trouvé une solution entre temps?


Drivers installés?


----------



## 118218 (4 Septembre 2008)

Salut DeepDark, merci de me répondre.

je n'ai pas pu installer les drivers contenus dans le CD d'installation de Leopard car ça faisait planter mon MacBook. J'avais d'ailleurs déjà sollicité l'aide le la communauté MacGeneration dans ce post:

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/maj-drivers-bootcamp-leopard-196840.html#post4805825

J'avais donc installer la mise à jour de BootCamp 2.1 pour windows directement téléchargeable ici:

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/bootcampupdate21forwindowsxp.html

Je pensais avoir résolu tous les problèmes de drivers sous windows de cette manière. En fait je n'avais toujours pas internet chez moi et je pensais que les problèmes de connexion étaient dûs à la faible intensité du signal wifi de la connexion du voisin que je squattais en attendant. Et finalement ce n'est pas le cas. 

Par contre j'ai l'impression que le problème est plus ou moins récurrent et important selon la connexion.

Maintenant que j'ai remarqué ce problème, je trouve ça rageant. En effet à un même endroit je reçois le réseau parfaitement sous OSX et avec windows la connexion est sans cesse interrompu (téléchargement à recommencer) et subit parfois des ralentissements.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Septembre 2008)

118218 a dit:


> Maintenant que j'ai remarqué ce problème, je trouve ça rageant. En effet à un même endroit je reçois le réseau parfaitement sous OSX et avec windows la connexion est sans cesse interrompu (téléchargement à recommencer) et subit parfois des ralentissements.


Et ça t'interpelle pas sur la différence entre les deux 

Continue avec Windows truc


----------



## 118218 (8 Septembre 2008)

118218 a dit:


> Maintenant que j'ai remarqué ce problème, je trouve ça rageant. En effet à un même endroit je reçois le réseau parfaitement sous OSX et avec windows la connexion est sans cesse interrompu (téléchargement à recommencer) et subit parfois des ralentissements.



Bonjour,

pour ceux qui cherchent encore j'ai trouvé une solution ici:

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1661854&tstart=0

Il faut télécharger ce driver:

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp39501-40000/sp39912.exe

-Commencez par décompresser le contenu du exe
-Puis "mettre à jour le pilote..." dans le gestionnaire des périphériques. Le périphérique c'est Broadcom.. dans les cartes réseau.
-Choisir "Installer à partir d'un emplacement spécifique"
-"Ne pas rechercher, je vais choisir le pilote à installer.
-Cliquez sur "disque fourni" et recherchez le dossier dans lequel vous avez décompressé sp39912.
-Pour finir, vous choisissez  "Broadcom 4321AG 802.11a/b/g/draft-n"
-Je sais plus s'il faut redémarrer

Appréciez! Désormais la connexion ne subit plus aucun désagrément.


----------



## dragibus (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Après avoir lu les 5 pages de ce topic, jene trouve toujours pas de solution à mon problème. Le voici:

J'ai installé Windows XP SP 2 sur mon Mac Mini via BootCamp en terminant bien sûr par le cd d'installation des pilotes du mac.

Problème: Le réseau WIFI est détecté et même connecté, le signal est "excellent", la configuration d'un réeau sans fil est sur "automatique", la clé WPA bien renseignée mais...... impossible de me connecter à Internet.

Sous IE c'est comme si la page commençait à se lancer (message en bas de la fenêtre indiquant "ouverture de ...."), puis plus rien, page blanche avec message basique d'erreur sur le serveur etc...

Je précise que j'ai une NEUF BOX 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Septembre 2008)

dragibus a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après avoir lu les 5 pages de ce topic, jene trouve toujours pas de solution à mon problème. Le voici:
> 
> ...


Safari tourne sous Windows


----------



## dragibus (23 Septembre 2008)

Bon.....et bien j'ai résolu mon problème toute seule..j'avais mal tapé la clé WPA :rose:


----------



## Dofus (26 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un gros soucis avec mon mac et le wifi. J'ai installé ne partition windows et je n'arrive pas a paramétré mon wifi .  J'ai un macbook pro.   J'ai fait tout d abord la métode normale, avec la clés wep, mon pc se connecte a la connexion wifi, il me dit que la connexion est excellente mais quand je lance une page web, rien ne se passe....  Dans les paramètre de ma livebox, jai lu sur le net, qu il falait enlever le filtre mac et essayer en maitenant une connexion wifi sans clés wep, jai essayé et toujours le meme soucis, mon pc se connecte sans soucis a la conexion wifi, et me dis que la connexion est excelente, mais quand je lance une page web ou un application uilisant le net, sa se lance comme si j'était pas connecté ...  Aidez moi, j en peu plus, je cherche une solution depuis une semaine, merci d'avance, je suis à votre disposition pour toutes infos


----------



## DeepDark (26 Septembre 2008)

Dofus a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un gros soucis avec mon mac et le wifi. J'ai installé ne partition windows et je n'arrive pas a paramétré mon wifi .  J'ai un macbook pro.   J'ai fait tout d abord la métode normale, avec la clés wep, mon pc se connecte a la connexion wifi, il me dit que la connexion est excellente mais quand je lance une page web, rien ne se passe....  Dans les paramètre de ma livebox, jai lu sur le net, qu il falait enlever le filtre mac et essayer en maitenant une connexion wifi sans clés wep, jai essayé et toujours le meme soucis, mon pc se connecte sans soucis a la conexion wifi, et me dis que la connexion est excelente, mais quand je lance une page web ou un application uilisant le net, sa se lance comme si j'était pas connecté ...  Aidez moi, j en peu plus, je cherche une solution depuis une semaine, merci d'avance, je suis à votre disposition pour toutes infos


Drivers installés?

Quel windows? XP (SP2 minimum), Vista?


----------



## Dofus (26 Septembre 2008)

SP3 pour les drivers, je pense puisque mon pc reconnaitla connexion, wifi, il a prendrais pas si ma carte wifi ne serai pas installé, comment je peu vérifié si les driver son installé ?


----------



## DeepDark (26 Septembre 2008)

Ils ne sont pas installes si tu n'as pas insere le dvd de léopard sous xp


----------



## Dofus (26 Septembre 2008)

j'ai fait installer ma partition windows bootcamp par un magasin d'informatique, je n'est pa s la moindre idée, si oui ou non, il a installer les pilotes, il y a t il pa sune solution pour savoir si ils sont installé ? 

je vais peut etre dire un truc con, mais si j arrive a détecter les connexion wifi, c est que ma carte est bien installé non ?


----------



## Dofus (27 Septembre 2008)

personne à une idée ?


----------



## caro (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,  je reviens sur cette discussion car je n'ai toujours pas résolu mon prob

je veux me connecter sur mon xp par le wifi sur la freebox hd

mais lorsque je rentre ma clé wep, j'ai l'alerte que le format n'est pas le bon :
Le mot de passe doit etre en 40 bits ou 104 bits ..... Il peut etre entré entre 5 et 13 caracteres..... bla bla

en tout cas ça correspond pas au format de ma clé wep qui fonctionne très bien sur mac

comment fait-on ?

je suis sur xp pro sp2

caro


----------



## laureD (27 Octobre 2008)

Si tu nas pas dami informaticien, je pense que tu devrais demander à un professionnel avant de faire une bêtise avec ta connexion wifi. Surtout que ça fait 1 semaine que ton problème dure ! Il existe différentes sociétés qui soccupent de lassistance informatique à domicile et qui pourront taider à résoudre ce problème. Les professionnels pourront taider à comprendre le fonctionnement de ton ordinateur et de ta livebox, ça te servira surement si un jour tu devais rencontrer le même problème.


----------



## caro (27 Octobre 2008)

bonjour,
c'est une réponse ou de la pub ?

caro


----------



## caro (27 Octobre 2008)

Dofus,

je crois qu'on a le même probleme

la connexion est excellente aussi chez moi
tous les drivers ont été installés, et réinstallés...

mais pas de réseau

ce que je peux dire, c'est que quand je rentre une clé wep, son format ne correspond pas à ce que le pc attend
et que si je choisi un autre format (wpa...) je peux la rentrer sans alerte de format, mais bon c'est sur ça marche pas mieux

alors faut-il que je change le format de ma clé sur la freebox ?
en choisissant un format wpa ?

caro


----------



## laureD (27 Octobre 2008)

c'est une réponse, et non une pub même si j'ai mis des liens. C'est pour info


----------



## Dem@n (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai  partionné mon disque avec boot camp aujourd'hui, et ai installé Windows XP SP2 Edition Familiale sur la partition :C 
J'ai ensuite installé les pilotes grâce au CD d'installation de Leopard OSX vendu avec mon iMac intel. Tout marche pour le mieux ou presque car j'ai un problème avec ma connexion ce qui est embetant car je dois travailler sous windows en jonglant avec le net.

Voici mon problème : Windows détecte via l'explorateur les réseaux sans fil à proximité, ayant repéré le miens avec un bon signal, je me connecte en entrant la clé WAP. Cependant la connexion s'attarde sur "Lecture de l'adresse reseau" et puis affiche un message d'erreur comme quoi le réseau sans fil est indisponnible, etc... 

J'ai donc pas intuition telechargé la version 2.1 de boot camp et ai réinstallé les pilotes, mais le problème persiste.
Si quelqu'un a  ou avait le même problème qu'il me fasse signe, merci


----------



## bgood (7 Novembre 2008)

même problème que tout le monde bot camp installe xp, driver du dvd leopard installe,reseaux wifi détecté ,clef wep reconnue ,des paquets transitent entre ma neuf box et mon imac mais pas de net a part sous osx 
et pour l'ethernet toujours en reseaux en conectivite limité 

c'est vraiment bete alors ya t'il parmis vous des gens chez qui sa marche ?


----------



## Dailyplanet (12 Novembre 2008)

bgood a dit:


> ...c'est vraiment bete alors ya t'il parmis vous des gens chez qui sa marche ?


 
Chez moi marche nickel mais après quelques réglages. J'ai un MBP, BootCamp, WMVare Fusion, Vista.

1) J'ai renseigné la mac adresse dans mon routeur (je filtre les mac adresses)
2) J'ai mis IP fixe dans mes paramètres réseaux
3) J'ai entré le mot passe WPA
et jusque là j'avais le même problème que vous !

Puis j'ai modifié dans la machine virtuelle Vista, les paramètres réseau de WMVare, j'ai passé de NAT la carte réseau en *Pont*. Depuis tout est OK.

Dailyplanet


----------



## artimon (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un macbook pro sur lequel j'ai installé un vista Pro à l'aide de Boot camp 2. Installation Ok. Au premier lancement de Vista, j'ai installé les pilotes à l'aide du CD de MAC OS 10. L'ensemble des pilotes fonctionnes sauf celui pour la carte WIFI.
J'ai voulu installé le pilote du CD mais à son installation Vista plante et j'ai un superbe écran bleu. Ensuite, j'ai essayé d'installer directement les pilotes à partir de la carte mais échec, vista rencontre un problème.
Le wifi fonctionne correctement sous mac.

  Type de carte sans fil :    AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x8C)
  Paramètres régionaux de la carte sans fil :    International
  Version du programme interne de la carte sans fil :    Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.38.24)

Merci


----------



## Jouv (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je sais c'est mon 1er message sur ce forum et je ne me présente pas mais je viens surtout ici pour apporter une solution au problème de certains.
J'ai un macbook pro et l'adsl par la livebox.
A ce jour je n'arrivai pas à me connecter en wifi via bootcamp et ma partition windows xp mais depuis ce soir j'ai enfin reussi.
Voila comment il faut procéder:
1- dans un 1er temps connecter vous sur votre livebox (via votre navigateur tapez: http://192.168.1.1
2-clickez sur : Accès aux pages de configuration (accès réservé, protégé par mot de passe). il vous demande un Login et un mot de pass, par defaut c'est admin et admin.
3-clickez sur  Informations Système, vous voyez s'afficher ce qui nous interresse: 
Serveur  DNS principal :
Serveur DNS secondaire :
Notez bien ces chiffres, ils nous interesse pour la suite
4-clickez sur l'icone de connexion wifi puis sur propriétés. La fenetre "Propriete de connexion reseau sans fil" apparait. chercher dans le menu déroulant "Protocole Internet TCP/IP" et clickez sur propriétés
5-Dans "Utiliser l'adresse des serveurs DNS suivante :" rentrer dans "Serveur DNS préféré :" votre suite de chiffres que vous avez eu dans DNS principal de la livebox et faite de même avec "Serveur DNS auxiliaire :" en rentrant votre suite de chiffres DNS secondaire relevé prédédemment. Validez par OK et retenter une connexion.

Nota: n'oubliez pas d'appuyer sur le bouton 1 derriere la livebox sinon ça ne fonctionnera pas (ça peu paraitre bête mais bon c'est bien de le rappeler  )

Voila tout 

En espérant avoir aider certains d'entre vous.


----------



## j0kes (23 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

Jai fait lacquisition dun MacBook 2.0ghZ le tout neuf quoi, jai installé BootCamp, ça fonctionne. Par contre, je nai aucun signe de la moindre connexion internet ! 

Sur lenvironnement OS X , pas de problème jarrive a naviguer sans problème.

Par contre avec Windows, pas de signe de « petits écrans à coté de lhorloge » rien du tout NADA ! Même en se rendant dans les connexions réseaux, il ny a rien du tout je ne sais pas si mes drivers sont installés, mais il me ne semble pas. Je n'ai même pas de connexion via le cable LAN

Que faire ? Merci


----------



## DeepDark (23 Janvier 2009)

j0kes a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Jai fait lacquisition dun MacBook 2.0ghZ le tout neuf quoi, jai installé BootCamp, ça fonctionne. Par contre, je nai aucun signe de la moindre connexion internet !
> 
> ...


Les drivers sont installé si TU les as installés...

(avec le DVD de Léo)


----------



## j0kes (23 Janvier 2009)

DVD de Léo`?


----------



## DeepDark (23 Janvier 2009)

j0kes a dit:


> DVD de Léo`?


Léopard.


----------



## j0kes (23 Janvier 2009)

? Moi j'avais pas de CD fourni avec mon ordi, j'ai installer widows avec mon propre CD


----------



## DeepDark (23 Janvier 2009)

j0kes a dit:


> ? Moi j'avais pas de CD fourni avec mon ordi, j'ai installer widows avec mon propre CD


Mais je parle du DVD de ton Mac (tu en as forcément un, vérifie, ils sont gris (il y en a deux en fait)).

Si achat d'occasion le vendeur aurais du te le donner


----------



## cyniq (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

ayant ce souci de WIFI avec windows XP sous  Léopard, je voulais savoir si vous aviez trouvé la solution. 

Bien à vous!


----------



## DeepDark (17 Mars 2009)

cyniq a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> ayant ce souci de WIFI avec windows XP sous  Léopard, je voulais savoir si vous aviez trouvé la solution.
> 
> Bien à vous!


Même question...


----------



## jpw12 (25 Mars 2009)

J'ai un problème et c'est exactement l'inverse du votre: internet fonctionne sous m$ mais plus sous OS X 

Je m'explique: j'utilise windows XP pour jouer depuis 1 bon mois et je n'ai jamais eu de prblèmes. Ayant terminé ma partie de jeu tout à l'heure, je désire retourner sous OS X. Je clique donc sur l'icone bootcamp dans la barre des taches de windows et je fais "redémarrer sur Mac OS X"

Une fois retourné sur mac, il met que "votre date est inférieure au 24 mars 2004, de ce fait certains logiciels peuvent ne pas fonctionner" ou quelque chose du genre. La date s'était mise au 1er janvier 2000, à 00h00 (comme si j'avais enlevé la batterie ou redémarré comme un sauvage, ce qui n'est pas le cas).

Et depuis, quand je lance firefox, il indique "page introuvable" alors que je suis bien connecté au réseau wifi (et j'ai essayé sur d'autres réseaux).
Sur windows XP, je n'ai pas ce problème, firefox marche très bien :mouais:

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## jpw12 (26 Mars 2009)

bon, allez savoir pourquoi, ça remarche...


----------



## paikan_hck (9 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

je pensais etre le seul a voir ce probleme... ca me "rassure" 
J'ai installé XP via boot camp sur un imac 24" avant hier (bon, quelque peu galéré pour mettre XP... a cause d'un non formatage de la partition, enfin bref)

La connexion du Mac fonctionnait impec (en wifi) depuis le debut (soit jeudi dernier :love via mon modem Club internet.
MAJ des drivers de XP, detection du wifi, rensignement de la clé et du SSID... jusque la, aucun soucis.
J'arrete XP le soir, je relance le matin, sur OS X... pas de connexion :mouais: pourtant la clé WPA est bien ecrite.
Je reboot le modem, relance la demande de connexion, ca marche.
Je passe sous XP, meme probleme, et meme solution (reboot modem)

Quelqu'un aurait une idee? (ca me generait pas trop si j'etais seul sur la ligne, mais j'ai aussi le fixe de ma mere, et mon portable... sans compter le PDA )

Merci.


----------



## BenAddict (3 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour!
Heureux Switcheur j'ai du installer xp sp2 sur mon MacBook pro Grace a bootcamp, tout marche nickel, excepter le fait que je n'ai pas de connexion a internet. Je rentre bien ma clé wep, et j'ai le message "lecture de l'adresse réseau" qui tourne en boucle. Quelqu'un aurait il une solution?


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2009)

BenAddict a dit:


> Bonjour!
> Heureux Switcheur j'ai du installer xp sp2 sur mon MacBook pro Grace a bootcamp, tout marche nickel, excepter le fait que je n'ai pas de connexion a internet. Je rentre bien ma clé wep, et j'ai le message "lecture de l'adresse réseau" qui tourne en boucle. Quelqu'un aurait il une solution?


Tu as une livebox je présume

Si oui mets la en mode acquisition avant


----------



## BenAddict (3 Juillet 2009)

C'est ce que j'ai fait, avant d'entrer la clé wep sous windows... L'ordinateur est bien associé a la livebox, mais aucune connexion internet n'est possible.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2009)

BenAddict a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai fait, avant d'entrer la clé wep sous windows... L'ordinateur est bien associé a la livebox, mais aucune connexion internet n'est possible.


Bizarre&#8230; 

Sur free j'ai pas de problèmes quand je tourne avec XP sur le MacBook

Tu devrais, tout en restant avec XP, éteindre 10 minutes la livebox puis la rallumer.

Il me semble qu'elle se réinitialise en mode acquisition&#8230;


----------



## BenAddict (4 Juillet 2009)

Alors, ça marche pas, toujours en "mode lecture de l'adresse réseau", je l'ai donc désactiver et brancher avec le cable ethernet, c'était juste histoire de faire des mises a jours. En tout cas, je te remercie de ton aide!

Par contre, si jamais quelqu'un a la solution, je suis toujours preneur!


----------



## Poppycock (25 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai installé XP Home Edition via Boot Camp sur mon MacBook Pro 15' . Jusque là aucuns soucis , tout fonctionne parfaitement... ou presque.

En effet je n'arrive pas à me connecter à internet.. Du moins je me connecte, mais cela ne marche pas quand je lance Internet Explorer . 

En bas à droite, dans la barre des taches, il ya deux icones d'ordi : une avec une croix rouge qui m'indique que je ne suis pas connecté ( cable reseau débranché ) , et une autre qui fonctionne (j'ai tapé le mdp de ma livebox) , et ca me dit " Lecture de l'adresse reseau " 


Quand j'ouvre mes connexions réseaux , j'ai : 

- Reseau local ou Internet à haute vitesse : 
connexion 1394 : connecté 

- Connexion au reseau local : cable reseau non branché 
nvidia nforce 10/100/1000 ... 

- Connexion au reseau sans fils 
lecture de l'adresse reseau 
carte reseau broadrom 802.11 N 


J'ai déjà installer/réinstaller les drivers, j'ai redemarré, rebooté ma livebox , j'ai aussi mis ma livebox en mode association... ( sous mac, aucuns problemes de connexion )

Pouvez vous m'aider? 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## mioux (5 Août 2009)

Salut

Je viens de finir l'installation de windows XP SP3 sur un macbook. J'ai bien installé les drivers bootcamp, et j'ai déjà eu accès au wifi avant de mettre à jour les drivers du touchpad (sinon je n'avais pas de clic droit), or maintenant, la liste des réseaux est désespérément vide.

Je n'ai en revanche aucun problème sous macosx Leopard.

PS : Toutes les mises à jours sont faites sous Windows, Apple Software Updater ne trouve pas d'autre mise à jour autre que mobile me (et encore c'est pour l'installer, pas pour le mettre à jour )

Ce qui est étrange, c'est que l'infobulle dans la barre des tâches, m'indique "de nouveaux réseaux sans fils ont étés détectés" mais dès que je clique dessus, la liste des réseaux sans fils reste vide.

Si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème....

Merci


----------



## mioux (6 Août 2009)

Bon je pars me flageller, parce que j'ai pas vu le topic unique sur le WiFi... je me suis même demandé pourquoi il y en avait pour le reste et pas pour le WiFi :mouais:

Et sinon, je pense avoir trouvé la solution à mon problème. J'ai réinstallé Windows, et ça fonctionne. La seule chose que je n'ai pas réinstallé c'est AVG, donc il est possible que ce soit lui qui fasse planter. J'ai mis moonsecure à la place, pas de problème.


----------



## inflator (24 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai windows xp pro sp3 installé sur mon imac via bootcamp.

Jusqu'ici, rien à dire, cela fonctionne nikel. 

Le seul problème que je constate est une perte du reseau wifi. Je suis connecté à internet à l'aide d'une livebox. Celle ci est placée juste à coté du pc (2m - aucun obstacle) De temps en temps, ma carte reseau (BROADCOM 802.11N) perd le signal. Elle ne trouve plus aucun reseau sans fil. Celui ci est pourtant tjs actif sur ma livebox (je suis sur que cela ne vient pas de la livebox car étant en appartement, je capte d'autres reseaux, qui eux aussi disparaissent lors de ce pb) Au bout d'une minute ou si j'ouvre le gestionnaire de reseaux sans fils et que j'actualise, les reseaux reapparaissent et je me connecte de nouveau sur ma livebox qui est configuré comme étant mon reseau favoris.

J'ai verifié si le pilote de ma carte reseau etait à jour. Apparemment oui.

Quelqu'un a t il une idee ? Peut etre un reglage de la carte wifi ?


----------



## Rin-Kun (9 Novembre 2009)

Quelqu'un sait comment activé le Wifi n sous Windows (Seven pour ma part) ?
Car le b/g marche très bien.
Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que le n ne soit pas activé alors que la carte en est clairement capable


----------



## kenclark200 (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je peine depuis des jours à trouver une solution ou un problème s'approchant du mien.
J'ai utilisé la version 3.0 de BootCamp pour installer sur une NTFS de 32Go mon XP.
Laborieusement réussi mais ça y est, c'est fait !!
J'ai donc un XP SP1 d'installé. Mais quand j'ouvre cet OS, forcément rien n'est installé, et j'aimerais mettre a jour mais impossible d'utiliser internet, que ce soit par WiFi ou par ma clé 3G+.. Rien ne fonctionne.
Dans gestionnaire de périphériques, les Points d'interrogation jaunes sont légion ! (USB, Ethernet,...)
Comment faire je n'ai plus de patience !


----------



## Yun-harla (20 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour

J'ai installé windows XP SP3 via bootcamp aujourd'hui.
N'ayant pas mon cd de leopard je me sui débrouiller pour obtenir les pilotes 2.0 de bootcamp que j'ai installés sans souci. J'ai ensuite fait les mises à jour 2.1 puis 2.2 dispo sur le site d'apple.
Tous mes périphériques fonctionnent bien sauf le wifi.
Airport n'est pas detecté, lorsque je regarde les cartes réseaux dispo je n'ai que l'ethernet et aucun wifi. 
Ce qui est étrange c'est que lorsque que j'ai installé les pilotes bootcamp, j'ai lu distinctement que celui ci installait les pilotes sans fils. 
Avez vous déja rencontré ce pb ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## kenclark200 (20 Décembre 2009)

Salut
trop de soucis j'ai supprimé ma partition windows. Par contre maintenant si je démarre sans appuyer sur ALT et sans choisir la partition SL, j'arrive sur un écran noir, et un message d'erreur m'indique que je dois indiquer un disque valide pour démarrer (sauf comme je dis si je fais la manip abordée plus haut!). Je n'ai alors d'autres choix que d'éteindre en forçant le mac. Et recommencer en appuyant bien sur ALT !
Avez vous une idée de ce qui arrive ?


----------



## whoknows (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens de m'acheter le nouveau MacBook 13", j'ai installé windows 7 avec boot camp.
J'ai mis le DVD d'installation de Mac OSX pour installer les drivers.
Tout a fonctionné, sauf le wifi. Dans le gestionnaire des périphériques ma carte wifi n'est pas reconnue.

J'ai essayé de faire une recherche manuelle mais ça n'a rien donné...


----------



## Skyxcube (8 Janvier 2010)

IDEM, pas moyen de trouver ces fichus drivers...


----------



## Gill3s (14 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

Possesseur d'un MB 13 depuis qques temps, j'avais le meme problème..

http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/broadcom/wireless/broadcom_bcm43xx_5.60.18.41-all(www.station-drivers.com).exe

Après 2 jours de recherches acharnés... Problème résolu !!!

Lancez l'extraction et allez chercher le fichier .inf directement..


----------



## loics76 (15 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai également eu le problème de la wifi sur windows via bootcamp mais j'ai réussi à m'en sortir.

Mon problème était que tous les drivers étaient bien installés, il détectait ma livebox, qui se trouvait en mode association... MAIS à chaque fois ça bloquait sur lecture adresse réseau et impossible d'aller plus loin.

Et la solution était toute bête : je me suis trompé de clé WEP et ce c** de windows ne me l'a pas dit et m'a laissé patiner... En fait, étant nouveau switcher, je ne savais pas que sur mac lorsque que l'on appuie sur "maj VERR" (avec la petite led verte...) il ne met pas les chiffres mais les caractère spéciaux qui sont en dessous... Ce qui fait que tous mes chiffres étaient mauvais... Il faut en fait rester appuyer sur Maj et pour pouvoir mettre les chiffres... 

Pensez à ça, c'est tout bête et ça ne fonctionne pas comme sur un PC!

Sur ce bonne journée à tous!


----------



## midofa (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai actuellement une partition Boot Camp avec XP que j'utilise avec WMware Fusion 3.0.2.
Cette machine virtuelle ne reconnait plus les périphériques réseau (NAT ou ethernet) alors que ça marchait encore hier.
Une autre machine virtuelle (hors Boot Camp) reconnait bien les périphériques réseau.
En bootant sur cette partition Boot Camp , les cartes réseau sont bien reconnues.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée du problème avant que je réinstalle cette machine virtuelle ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir

J'ai un macbook pro (late 2008) et je suis sous XP via bootcamp.

Je n'arrive pas à me connecter au wifi de mon kot. Un informaticien est venu et m'a dit que c'était sans doute un problème de drivers. 

Donc voilà est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire les drivers que je dois télécharger pour mon macbook pro. D'après ce qu'il m'a dit il s'agirait d'un driver de chez NVIDIA, mais lequel correspond à mon matériel ? 

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h12 ----------




kenclark200 a dit:


> Salut
> trop de soucis j'ai supprimé ma partition windows. Par contre maintenant si je démarre sans appuyer sur ALT et sans choisir la partition SL, j'arrive sur un écran noir, et un message d'erreur m'indique que je dois indiquer un disque valide pour démarrer (sauf comme je dis si je fais la manip abordée plus haut!). Je n'ai alors d'autres choix que d'éteindre en forçant le mac. Et recommencer en appuyant bien sur ALT !
> Avez vous une idée de ce qui arrive ?



Vas dans préférence système > "démarrage" et là sélectionne simplement "Mac Os X..."


----------



## Aynrola (26 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je rencontre actuellement un problème avec ma Carte réseau Broadcom 802.11n... 
Sur mac OSX, aucun problème.
Sur windows7, le signal wifi est faible, variant, et interrompu.
Dès que je veux ouvrir deux pages internet en même temps ou lancer un jeu en ligne, la connexion s'interromps ou "saute". ça devient insupportable. 2 autres PC sont connectés en wifi chez moi et ne sont jamais déconnectés.

J'ai bien installé les drivers du cd leo après avoir installé windows7 via bootcamp 3.1.
J'ai lu la casi-totalité de ce sujet et je n'ai rien trouvé qui puisse m'aider.
Est ce que quelqun qui avait le même problème que moi a pu trouver une solution?


----------



## Danilooza (4 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour! 

Tout d'abord, j'ai lu toutes les pages de ce topic mais je n'ai pas trouvé la solution à mon problème  

J'ai installé Windows XP SP2 via Bootcamp sur mon macbook pro 13"! L'installation se passe bien, j'insère le CD de Snow Leopard et installe les drivers Bootcamp  Tout semble marcher sauf le wifi! Tout d'abord quand j'essayais de cherche un réseau sans fils, il me disait que c'était impossible à cause de l'article Windows 871122...

J'ai regardé sur des forums et j'ai alors activé la configuration automatique des réseaux sans fils (via services.msc)! Il ne me note plus le message "Impossible à cause de l'article Windows 871122" mais il n'arrive toujours pas à détecter quelconque wifi alors que sous Mac OSX j'en trouve au moins 5/6 ... 

J'ai lu quelques trucs sur des forums mais soit ca ne marche pas soit je comprend pas, soit c'est des messages qui datent de plus de deux ans et qui sont devenus obsolètes...  

Si quelqu'un savait m'aider et m'expliquer gentillement la solution à mon problème, j'en serai très très reconnaissant! 

Danilooza


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2010)

Danilooza a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Tout d'abord, j'ai lu toutes les pages de ce topic mais je n'ai pas trouvé la solution à mon problème
> 
> ...


Quelle est ta box à tout hasard ?


----------



## Danilooza (5 Septembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Quelle est ta box à tout hasard ?



Pas de "box" étant donné que je suis belge, j'ai une connection Belgacom ADSL

et ceci me sert de routeur


----------



## cgrezer (21 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème que Jokes mais je pense avoir trouvé la source de mon problème. JE demande juste quelques détails.
J'ai acquéri un Macbook il y a quelques moi et j'en étais tout fier mais malheureusement, j'ai besoin de programmes Windows
J'ai lu ce que je pouvais faire et j'ai utilisé bootcamp et j'ai installlé WIndows Xp version familliale. Cependant, uyne fois sur WIndows pas moyen de trouver Wi-fi alors que sur Mac tout fonctionne.

P.S.: Vu que bootcamp est sur Macbook il m'a conseillé après l'installation de Windows  d'installer le CD Leopard. Qu'est-ce que c'est? A quoi ça sert? Pourquoi? SI j'en ai absolument besoin pour régler mon problème,est-ce que ça coûte cher?

Merci de bien vouloir réglé mon problème.


----------



## Selthis (27 Septembre 2010)

cgrezer a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai le même problème que Jokes mais je pense avoir trouvé la source de mon problème. JE demande juste quelques détails.
> J'ai acquéri un Macbook il y a quelques moi et j'en étais tout fier mais malheureusement, j'ai besoin de programmes Windows
> J'ai lu ce que je pouvais faire et j'ai utilisé bootcamp et j'ai installlé WIndows Xp version familliale. Cependant, uyne fois sur WIndows pas moyen de trouver Wi-fi alors que sur Mac tout fonctionne.
> 
> ...



A l'achat de ton MacBook, un CD Leopard est fourni, il te suffit de l'insérer dans ton Mac quand tu es sur Windows et l'utilitaire d'installation des drivers se lancera automatiquement.

Sinon moi j'ai un énorme problème, je lis les topics de Macgé et autre forums en boucle, mais impossible de me connecter en Wifi avec Windows XP SP2 (sur un iMac 27' 2009). cela marchait très bien sur mon 24' (2007). L'icône Wifi n'apparait même pas, et comme Windows est supeeer pratique, impossible de trouver le panneau permettant d'essayer de capter des réseaux Wifi. Bref.

Moi qui me faisais une hâte de jouer au jeu que je viens de recevoir  Je précise que j'ai bien installé le CD de léopard tout ça, est ce que le problème viendrait d'une version ancienne des drivers (2.1) parce que j'ai essayé avec la version 3 de Bootcamp (via le CD de SL) et ma souris et mon clavier ne fonctionnent plus 

Merci !


----------



## Gillesso (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème de connexion que je ne suis pas encore parvenu à résoudre. 
Je suis prof, je travaille sur Mac et une machine virtuelle Windows grâce à parallel desktop. Je me connecte dans mon collège, il y a un serveur SLIS. Dès que je lance ma machine virtuelle Windows, je perds ma connexion sur Mac et j'obtiens :
Configuration IP
xxx.xx.101.3 utilisé par xx:1C:42:xx:a0:xx, serveur DHCP xxx.xx.1.71

Mes collègues disent que mon Mac et ma machine virtuelle prennent une même adresse ou  qu'il ne prend pas l'adresse donné par le SLIS... :mouais: je ne sais pas comment résoudre ce problème. A partir du moment où je lance ma machine virtuelle, ma connexion sous Mac ne marche plus. Parfois c'est l'inverse, parfois aucune des deux ne marche. Chez moi tout marche donc ça doit venir des réglages de ma VM ou du Mac. 
Merci de me dire ce que je peux faire. J'ai déjà contacté Mac et parallel qui se renvoient la question...


----------



## Oxydeon (30 Septembre 2010)

je viens d'installer Windows XP sur Bootcamp, j'utilise aussi cette partition avec vmware fusion seulement dans Bootcamp impossible d'accéder à internet, il trouve bien mon wifi mais lorsque je me connecte il me met un message 'connection impossible ou trop faible'
Je suis sure qu'il suffit de changer un ptit truc quelque part mais j'ai déjà chercher et rien n'y fut!  et sur vmware pas de souci.  Aidez moi pq bootcamp sans internet, il y a pas beaucoup d'utilité.

Merci bien!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

Oxydeon a dit:


> je viens d'installer Windows XP sur Bootcamp, j'utilise aussi cette partition avec vmware fusion seulement dans Bootcamp impossible d'accéder à internet, il trouve bien mon wifi mais lorsque je me connecte il me met un message 'connection impossible ou trop faible'
> Je suis sure qu'il suffit de changer un ptit truc quelque part mais j'ai déjà chercher et rien n'y fut!  et sur vmware pas de souci.  Aidez moi pq bootcamp sans internet, il y a pas beaucoup d'utilité.
> 
> Merci bien!



Bonjour,

Il se pourrait que vous avez oublié de quitter vos applications MAC (Mail-Navigateur-Ichat) avant de vouloir vous connecter par Windows dans VMWare.


----------



## Oxydeon (2 Janvier 2011)

Chailleran a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il se pourrait que vous avez oublié de quitter vos applications MAC (Mail-Navigateur-Ichat) avant de vouloir vous connecter par Windows dans VMWare.



j'avais des soucis de connection dans Bootcamp pas dans VMware.   J'ai tout simplement enlevé le firewall de windows et tout c'est arrangé.


----------



## betelgueuse (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je viens tout juste d'installer Windows Vista ainsi que les drivers, mais malheureusement je ne capte aucun réseaux :/
Je réside en cité universitaire, c'est donc un fournisseur wifi dictatoriale qui s'impose : Wifirst. Il y a a des bornes wifi un peu partout dans l'immeuble, mais impossible d'en détecter une.
Je suis sur un iMac 2,80 GHz de 2007 (ou 2008  ), avec léopard 10.5.8.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Tralen (7 Janvier 2011)

Je suis dans le même cas que betelgueuse
J'ai installer dernierment Windows 7 via bootcamp (3.0) pour utiliser un logiciel mais sur Windows impossible de me connecter a internet
 j'ai un message me disant "impossible de se connecter a internet, il n'y a pas de cable de reseaux brancher"

Alors que je devrais pouvoir me connecter a internet par le wi-fi.

Je possede un Macbook 13' acheter il y a presque exactement 1 an avec SL 10.6.6
Ma ve

Et impossible d'utiliser le logiciel sans internet ><


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

Tralen a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que betelgueuse
> J'ai installer dernierment Windows 7 via bootcamp (3.0) pour utiliser un logiciel mais sur Windows impossible de me connecter a internet
> j'ai un message me disant "impossible de se connecter a internet, il n'y a pas de cable de reseaux brancher"
> 
> ...





betelgueuse a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je viens tout juste d'installer Windows Vista ainsi que les drivers, mais malheureusement je ne capte aucun réseaux :/
> Je réside en cité universitaire, c'est donc un fournisseur wifi dictatoriale qui s'impose : Wifirst. Il y a a des bornes wifi un peu partout dans l'immeuble, mais impossible d'en détecter une.
> Je suis sur un iMac 2,80 GHz de 2007 (ou 2008  ), avec léopard 10.5.8.
> ...



Salut,

Passez voir le message N° 157, il se pourrait que vous ayez tous le même problème


----------



## Tralen (7 Janvier 2011)

Non j'ai essayer d'enlever le firewall toujours pas de reseaux
J'ai chercher un peu on me dis que ma carte reseaux n'est pas branchée :/


----------



## Pauloesko (27 Juin 2011)

Bonjour!

Heureux proprio d'un imac 27" i3, j'ai installer bootcamp et sp3, mais evidement pas moyen d'acceder au wifi avec. J'ai bien installer tout les drivers, toutes les mises a jour via mon vieux macbook par ethernet (partage internet), mais il bloque toujours a la lecture d'adresse reseau.

Avant qu'on me le demande, je précise qu'on est sur une freebox, et que c'est le seul ordi de ma colocation qui ne veux pas se connecter( sur 6 ordi en mac, pc et linux).
sur snow leopard, pas de blem...

j'ai bien sur tenté un coup toutes les manips de ce topic, mais rien n'y change...


----------



## jackomino69 (16 Août 2011)

blackmoumoune a dit:


> Ok, merci de ta réponse, je continue de voir ce que je peux tripoter, sachant que je ne connais pas grand chose aux affaires compliquées.
> D'ailleurs, vous croyez que la simplicité des macs rend leurs utilisateurs idiots?
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour j'ai acheté mon imac la semaine dernière donc j'ai lion dessus en revanche aucun cd pour pouvoir faire la manip avec les drivers instal/desinstal

donc si quelque un pouvais m'aider j'ai installé windows avec boot camp et windows 7


----------



## App2k (17 Août 2011)

Sinon téléchargez sur le site "tous les drivers" le logiciel "ma config" (Rubrique "Mes drivers" ce logiciel est compatible pour toute les versions de Windows.


----------



## vivlo (3 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
juste pour vous faire part de mon expérience personnelle : j'avais des problèmes de wifi après avoir installé bootcamp pour windows 7 sur mon macbook 15", j'ai essayé quelques conseils décrits sur ce topic : aller trouver des drivers, faire des manips etc... puis un jour étant connecté en ethernet, j'eus la surprise de lire "mise à jour des utilitaires Apple Bootcamp" en bas à droite de ma barre des tâches... ça s'est fait tout seul, il a fallu attendre qques jours pour qu'il se décide à lancer automatiquement une recherche des mises à jour bootcamp, mais une fois que ça a été fait, aucun problème. Tout marche ! et pas seulement le wifi, cett eupdate était essentielle pour le driver graphique aussi je crois (qui "saute" encore de temps en temps mais c'est un autre problème)
moralité, si vous avez des problèmes de drivers sur windows en bootcamp, ben ça paraît idiot mais commencez par mettre à jour l'utilitaire bootcamp... le truc c'est que je sais pas comment on fait pour "forcer" les mises à jour, c'est arrivé un peu par surprise et par hasard. 
(un peu idiot et basique comme conseil, mais des fois on a l'impression que la solution est tellement loin... alors qu'en fait...)


----------



## teere321 (9 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! j'ai finalement installé W7 sur mon iMac via bootcamp, aucun problème pendant l'installation, j'ai installé les drivers avec mon cd d'installation, mais petit problème impossible de me connecter au wifi ! sous la partition Mac je peux me connecté sans aucun problème, mais pas sous windows -_- j'ai un ami qui a amené son PC chez moi et pareil impossible de se connecter, alors que le mot de passe rentrer marche bien. J'ai une Freebox (pas révolution) et avec ma famille ça fait bien 6 Mac connecté (et 1 pc). C'est plutôt embêtant xD Donc si quelqu'un a eu le même problème, je veux bien qu'il m'aide ^^

Merci à tous !


----------



## sainturis (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je possède un imac 27 pouces 2011 et j'ai installé via bootcamp windows seven 64 bits.
J'ai le bluetooth ainsi que le "controleur reseau qui n'ont pas trouvé leur driver et je suis toujours à la recherche de ces derniers.
Il ne me détecte pas de carte wifi et je suis obligé de passé par cable ethernet pour avoir internet. De plus la carte graphique radeon hd n'est pas reconnu il me reconnait qu'une carte grpahique vga malgrè le pilote amd télécharger récement. 

Si vous avez des soluces je suis preneur car je suis à court d'idées.

Au plaisir de vous lire ^^


----------



## Anysound (8 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

étant donné que je n'ai que les drivers de W7 sur mon DVD d'install de SL, je cherche un lien pour les drivers XP de la carte wifi.

Je suis sur un Mac mid 2011 sous Snow Leopard, je cherche des drivers pour Bootcamp 3. J'ai réussi à trouver les drivers graphiques et son, mais impossible de trouver les drivers des connectiques. 

Le problème c'est que j'ignore qui est le constructeur de la carte wifi. Je crois que c'est Broadcom mais je ne suis pas sûr.


----------



## evilme (28 Juillet 2012)

bonjour à tous 

ayant réussi a installer windows sur un mac book pro rétina, je rencontre un léger souci au niveau du wifi, en effet mon ordinateur me demande de rentrer la clé crypté a 26 chiffres ce que je fais, l'ordinateur me connecte sans souci, mais quand je ferme ma session et que je la ré-ouvre, je suis obligé de les rentrer encore une fois ><'


----------



## MisterDrako (2 Septembre 2012)

sainturis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède un imac 27 pouces 2011 et j'ai installé via bootcamp windows seven 64 bits.
> J'ai le bluetooth ainsi que le "controleur reseau qui n'ont pas trouvé leur driver et je suis toujours à la recherche de ces derniers.
> ...




Bonjour...

je rencontre le méme soucis que toi avec mon IMac 27' core I7....
sous seven X64 pas de reconnaissance carte reseau et souris....
bref le cirque....

j'avais utilisé le disque de SL pour les drivers....

as tu trouvé une solution entre temps stp...?  

merci à toi...


----------



## jerome60 (7 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un Imac 27 pouces il y a de sa 5 mois maintenant.

Depuis 1 mois, j'ai installé bootcamp avec Windows 7 64 bits pour mes besoins.

Je dispose d'une connexion wifi, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec mon mac book pro dessus.


Lors de l'installation, j'ai mis en place les drivers bootcamp 4.0.

Mon problème est le suivant : Régulièrement (3 à 4 fois par jours), j'ai des déconnexions de mon réseaux wifi (je suis toujours sur ma box apparemment (barre wifi mais triangle orange), mais je n'ai plus accès au net du coup). Ceci me le fait uniquement sur la carte wifi de mon imac, puisque j'ai mon mac book pro en parallèle et je n'ai pas de déconnexion.
Du coup, pour remettre en route, je désactive et réactive la carte wifi dans Windows, si sa ne marche pas, je dois complètement redémarrer l'imac pour que sa re-fonctionne.

Quelqu'un a-t'il déjà rencontré ce problème ou serais me dire comment le dépanner ?

Merci de votre aide et bonne journée.


----------



## moky99 (14 Juillet 2013)

hello

je viens d'installer, avec bootcamp 5, ma version de Windows Seven Pro (64 bits).

Tout fonctionne sauf le wifi...  Je ne vois même pas la carte wifi dans le gestionnaire de périphériques windows...  et il ne la trouve pas non plus sur mon CD Windows...

A l'aide ;-)


----------



## didier31 (29 Septembre 2013)

bonjour,

j'ai le même problème, as tu trouvé une solution ?
merci

Didier


----------



## moky99 (29 Septembre 2013)

non, malheureusement toujours pas trouvé la solution


----------



## jowood (21 Juin 2014)

Bonjour.
Sur mon iMac avec Windows 7, le wifi est très lent et parfois bug et plante. Lors de ces soucis, aucun autre appareils ne montre les mêmes symptômes (wifi sur iPhone et macbook au top). Je ne sais pas d'où ça viens, je recherche sur le web depuis 2jours.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## mathib (10 Février 2015)

Bonsoir je n'ai pas de wifi sous Windows8 avec boot camp sur mon iMac comment faire merci


----------

